

We Have a Rape Gif Problem and Gawker Media Won't Do Anything About It - swamp40
http://jezebel.com/we-have-a-rape-gif-problem-and-gawker-media-wont-do-any-1619384265

======
zorpner
Joel Johnson has responded (well, I think, though it's unfortunate that it had
to come this far):
[https://twitter.com/joeljohnson/status/498874679973937153](https://twitter.com/joeljohnson/status/498874679973937153)

Remains to be seen what specifically will be done.

